# Corner Filter



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Would anyone care to elaborate on this type of filter? I understand they're about as good as the under gravel filter, but I'm able to control the water flow which is really important! 

First of all, it is in a betta tank. The water flow is very restricted because I've tied off the air tube, it's about a bubble per second. How often should I change the water in the tank? Initially, I was doing 30% water changes every day. It kept stress to a minimum but little debris gathers.

Second of all, does this provide enough oxygenation to add some type of bottom feeder or other small fish? I'll use aqadvisor to measure stocking levels. Also, I'd imaging the filter needs cycling like any other type.

Thanks!

*As a note to anyone who wants me to upgrade, I need to take it slow. This little betta has been through enough stress, and he really dislikes surface disturbance and current.*


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

i also have a box filter which is the same as a corner filter, if your restricting the bubbles to 1 per second, I pretty sure that defeats the point of the filter, you need pressure from lots of bubbles for the filter to suck in debris into the filter, if your restricting it, it's like not having a filter at all. what I did with mines is to displace the bubbles. Since the bubbles that hit the surface is so big it makes to much agitation, i just stick some filter floss where the air bubbles comes out to make the bubbles finer. I also don't put the usual media setup with box filters, which is carbon plus filter floss. Mines goes from scrubbie, carbon, sponge, filter floss.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay, I uncoiled the air line and put a bit of floss over the output. The bubbles are a fine size, and they do not stress him out. Thanks for the tip.


----------

